# Question about Budgie's tail feather



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello peeps, I am wondering if it were true for a healthy budgie would have its tail straight jacked up and won't drag along the ground even when it walks on the ground?

A droopy tail or the tail touches the ground while it walks may not be a good sign for a budgie...

Just wondering any comment on this?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

The angle and the length of the tail will mean that while walking on the ground, it will usually drag a little bit towards the tip of the tail.

What you need to watch out for is actually tail bobbing while perched, that is a sign of illness.


----------



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

PoukieBear said:


> The angle and the length of the tail will mean that while walking on the ground, it will usually drag a little bit towards the tip of the tail.
> 
> What you need to watch out for is actually tail bobbing while perched, that is a sign of illness.


Thank you. Their tails aren't bobbing while perching unless they are panting. Though i do notice my birds would shake/shiver their tails and feathers a lot and I read online it's normal for the birds to do that couple of times in a day after preening to keep themselves clean...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mike, Michelle is right on with her post . Yep, it’ll drag a little at the tip due to the length and angle. What would be abnormal is how you were thinking it was supposed to be.. not touching the ground at all while walking :laughing2:


----------



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Mike, Michelle is right on with her post . Yep, it'll drag a little at the tip due to the length and angle. What would be abnormal is how you were thinking it was supposed to be.. not touching the ground at all while walking :laughing2:


... just paranoid... as many said budgies are very good at hiding sickness... so i better be sure.

I attached a picture of his tail feather. I think his tail feather was trimmed by the pet shop. Other than that, he's a beautiful bird. After his molt, I hope his tail feather would grow out new shiny one.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow he is just gorgeous with the soft coloration and yellow head! 
No, the tail feathers weren’t trimmed. Just a little messy at the tip. If he’ll bathe in a dish of shallow water, it will make it look better now. Or certainly after a molt .


----------



## mikepui (Sep 15, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow he is just gorgeous with the soft coloration and yellow head!
> No, the tail feathers weren't trimmed. Just a little messy at the tip. If he'll bathe in a dish of shallow water, it will make it look better now. Or certainly after a molt .


Thanks! May be I shall try to give him a bath!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Remember, don't force him into a bath  Just offer him a shallow pan of water and see if HE chooses to go in. If not, it's not the end of the world. Budgies are not animals that "need" baths, and at any rate, the feather will moult out soon anyways. :thumbsup:


----------

